# Are you the First Mason in your family?



## MikeMay

Are you the first Mason in your family or are you related to Worthy Brothers who had gone before you?

I knew I wasn't the first, my Grandfather and Great-grandfather were Mason's...as well as a few others.


----------



## AAJ

My mother informed me that one of my great-great-great-...grandfathers (can't remember exactly how great) has a S&C on his grave marker...I will not count that since it is so far in the past, and did not affect my decision to join.

Also, I married into a family with Masonic ties, but I had already decided to join, so I put that I am the first. At least it feels that way.


----------



## Pacotj

Yes I am.


----------



## Beathard

I am at least 6th and my son, Goatrider, is at least the 7th generation.  We are researching to find out if it goes farther back, but it is difficult to figure it out after so many generations.


----------



## Martin O

First, with a sister interested in O.E.S.


----------



## MikeMay

Beathard said:


> I am at least 6th and my son, Goatrider, is at least the 7th generation.  We are researching to find out if it goes farther back, but it is difficult to figure it out after so many generations.


 
I know I can go back 4 generations, it would be interesting to how far it goes back or if it does at all, it's hard enough doing genealogical research, discovering who was or wasn't a Mason is proving to be a bit harder...but its fun doing the research for sure!


----------



## AMcClure

My Brother is a Mason (Blackhawk lodge in Colorado) and my wife's father (EA, not active) and grandfather (32nd) were both Masons.


----------



## MikeMay

That's awesome that your brother is, now you'll share a different type of brotherhood with him!


----------



## WidowSon

Yea i am.


----------



## Benton

My maternal grandfather was a Mason, but aside from him, I don't know of any Masons in my family.


----------



## AMcClure

The funny story about that is he has been for some time and I only recently found out.



MikeMay said:


> That's awesome that your brother is, now you'll share a different type of brotherhood with him!


----------



## robert leachman

My dad no, his father and his grandfather were Masons.  Several on his mother's were Masons too.
Several of my Mom's aunt's sons are Masons too.


----------



## coachn

I'm the first.  Hope I ain't the last.


----------



## poppatattoo

First one for this family


----------



## Bro. Bennett

I was raised in a very strict Pentecostle (Anti-Mason) household, so in this immediate family line yes, I am a first. I have heard of others in branches that have been for years, but do not talk to them due to their not having time for me now that i'm an orphan.... (they only kept in touch with dad when they wanted something). I do have an Uncle on mom's side that she tried to preach to for years that is/was a 32nd Scottish Rite mason, and a cousin on dad's side that is a Mason and his wife is OES, (on hospice now)... 
Coming from a very disfunctional family, we didn't keep in touch with many members except close family, so I have no way to know about many others that could be members.


----------



## jwhoff

Seven unbroken generations on my father's side verified.  Expect more in Europe.  At least five, though broken, on my mother's side.  Four of five brothers and all four sisters (OES) of my father.  My older brother and I.  Hoping the nephews follow the example.


----------



## jhodgdon

Yep first in my family that I know of


----------



## Benjamin Baxter

My stepdad is one his brothers, brother in laws, and a my uncle on my moms side, so at least I'm in good company and get checked up on a family get togethers.


----------



## barryguitar

Genealogy being one of my favorite hobbies, I have a family tree that is solid back to the advent of surnames. The Boyd clan being related to the Stuart Kings is a very researched line. I descend directly from Adam Boyd of Portencross the uncle of William Boyd Earl of Kilmarnock and Grand Master of Masons 1742/3 who was beheaded for supporting the Bonnie Prince.
When I became a mason I was curious to know if any of my ancestors were also, and my research continues today. Here is what I do know.
 My father was not a Mason. His father (my grandpa)was a member of Dallas #760 and I have a copy of his petition. His father was a member of Gainesville  #210 and was in suspension for NPD at the time of his death. His father M.C. Boyd was a charter signer for Childress # 695. He and his brothers Thomas and Alston were all raised Masons in Benton, Tennessee at their father Erby Boyds lodge Occoee #212 (Tennessee Grand Lodge has a wonderful research department. They charge a fee but is truly worth it, they will send copies of documentation if it exists). At this point in history (prior to the union of moderns and ancients) most documentation is lost or never was. Skip one generation of lost info and we get to Erbys grandfather, Col. George Boyd of the Virginia militia through whom I am associated with the Sons of the American Revolution. He served as General Washingtons quartermaster at Valley Forge. While I have been unable to find any documentation or reference to his Masonic affiliation, it is commonly understood that General Washington preferred his officers to be brethren. Col. George Boyds grandfather George (grandson of Adam of Portencross) owned a tavern along the Cumberland trail in southern Pennsylvania (Chester county) as early as 1726. Benjamin Franklin referred, in 1730, to their being several lodges meeting in Pennsylvania, and we know that when he printed his first edition of Andersons Constitutions he sent at least one copy to someone in Chester county.
  Searching out my ancestors has been a wonderful journey, even more so since I became a Mason. I never get to share this info because only a fellow Brother would understand it or care. Thanks for asking!


----------



## cemab4y

I am third generation. My Paternal Grampaw was born in 1900, and made a Mason in 1921 at Corinth lodge, Corinth KY. My maternal grampaw was made a mason in Chicago, 1920s. His brother, my great-uncle, was a 33rd, and very active in the Shrine. My father was made a Mason in February 1982, just six months before I was .


----------



## sspencer@chireno.com

Im the first of my familly but my sons are already interested. Of course they will have to wait untill they are ready for the light!


----------



## kwilbourn

Very cool thread.  I hope to become the first Mason in my family in several generations.  My great grandfather (paternal) was the 1st Worshipful Master of Melrose #1294 in Houston.  I would be the first in my family since his passing in 1951.  In fact, it was reading about him in my grandfather's memoir that originally sparked my interests in Masonry.


----------



## adouglas10

I am the very first in my family


----------



## Thestoat

barryguitar said:
			
		

> Genealogy being one of my favorite hobbies, I have a family tree that is solid back to the advent of surnames. The Boyd clan being related to the Stuart Kings is a very researched line. I descend directly from Adam Boyd of Portencross the uncle of William Boyd Earl of Kilmarnock and Grand Master of Masons 1742/3 who was beheaded for supporting the Bonnie Prince.
> When I became a mason I was curious to know if any of my ancestors were also, and my research continues today. Here is what I do know.
> My father was not a Mason. His father (my grandpa)was a member of Dallas #760 and I have a copy of his petition. His father was a member of Gainesville  #210 and was in suspension for NPD at the time of his death. His father M.C. Boyd was a charter signer for Childress # 695. He and his brothers Thomas and Alston were all raised Masons in Benton, Tennessee at their father Erby Boyds lodge Occoee #212 (Tennessee Grand Lodge has a wonderful research department. They charge a fee but is truly worth it, they will send copies of documentation if it exists). At this point in history (prior to the union of moderns and ancients) most documentation is lost or never was. Skip one generation of lost info and we get to Erbys grandfather, Col. George Boyd of the Virginia militia through whom I am associated with the Sons of the American Revolution. He served as General Washingtons quartermaster at Valley Forge. While I have been unable to find any documentation or reference to his Masonic affiliation, it is commonly understood that General Washington preferred his officers to be brethren. Col. George Boyds grandfather George (grandson of Adam of Portencross) owned a tavern along the Cumberland trail in southern Pennsylvania (Chester county) as early as 1726. Benjamin Franklin referred, in 1730, to their being several lodges meeting in Pennsylvania, and we know that when he printed his first edition of Andersons Constitutions he sent at least one copy to someone in Chester county.
> Searching out my ancestors has been a wonderful journey, even more so since I became a Mason. I never get to share this info because only a fellow Brother would understand it or care. Thanks for asking!



Hi There

Interesting names, I'm in England and no im not the first freemason in my family, but due to war, peoples death when I was young, it wasn't until I found my great grandfathers stuff that I started to find out and then become an entered apprentice.

It sounds like your having the same sort of journey as me, your ancestors originally would have come from near where I live now, my family have been around the area since 1535, and there's rumor of us going back to early 1300, I'm doing a history of it all, as every one of them were connected to freemasonry, and I have the proof.

I told a guy already though that I would need to check at lodge before putting all the details out, they have told me to be cautious.

And with the history I would put the pictures of the swords and stuff also if I'm allowed to.

I went to school with a chap last name Boyd, he definitely had ancestors emigrate to the new world, so I might tell him about you, he's a farmer near otley.

I'm over in England, so for me it's all been about over here, but I know there's lost family in America, last name of Pope, they went out from littleport and wisbeach in Cambridgeshire, so if you see them, tell them how to find me, as everyone else has gone now, and it's just me, and my brother left.

Take care, and I know exactly where your coming from in the exciting thing of tracing people back and finding out where you came from.


----------



## david918

Dad, both grandfathers,both great grandfathers,5 uncles were masons as well as numerous 1st cousins.My brother is one also and my son just turned in his EA work last week.Both grandmothers,mom,3 aunts members of OES as well as my ex wife and my 3 daughters.I guess you could say I come from a masonic family. Lol.


----------



## Stancira

First in my family, Whoop !


----------



## MikeMay

david918 said:


> Dad, both grandfathers,both great grandfathers,5 uncles were masons as well as numerous 1st cousins.My brother is one also and my son just turned in his EA work last week.Both grandmothers,mom,3 aunts members of OES as well as my ex wife and my 3 daughters.I guess you could say I come from a masonic family. Lol.


  Yes, I would say you do come from a Masonic family!  Congrats on your son turning in his EA work!


----------



## RichardRLJ

My dad and both grandfathers were masons.  When I got my MM degree, one of my grandfathers sat in the East, and two uncles and my dad also participated in the degrees.  My mother was a past Worthy Matron, and a 50 year Eastern Star!  I have been blessed with exposure to Masonry, and wanted to be a member from an early age!


----------



## Brent Heilman

It is hard for me to say. As far as I know I am the first. My mom was adopted so I have no real history on that side of the family in the recent past. I do know that that side of the family is descended from the Stewart Clan of Scotland. My uncle has done a fair bit of research taking the family all the way back to Robert the Bruce who was rumored to be one. I am sure that there has been at least one on that side side of the family. My dad's side there is none. My wife's dad was a Mason but he passed from this life while she was still a teenager. I am thrilled though that as I start my journey (became an EA on March 10) that when I am finally raised it will be his ring that I will proudly wear in his memory.


----------



## Randy Allen Thomas

I am the first in several generations.  The last known Masons in my family date back to my great great grandfather and his brothers.  There were more before them.  I found out that I only have one distant cousin still living that is a Master Mason.  Speaking of my past generations, they were very prominate figures in Cedar Bayou lodge (Baytown, TX).  One of which served 4 times as WM in the late 1800's.  I hope to be the first of many to come...  As I am about to be raised next week I'm sure I will find out more of my familys history including the confirmation on whether or not my my 4x great grandfather Dr. Ashbel Smith, founder of UTMB Galveston, Statesman, Ambassidor to France, good friend of Gen. Sam Houston and civil war veteran), was a mason. I have been told by others that he was, but my family has no record of it.


----------



## Marc_Chastain

My interest in Masonry is because of my paternal grandfather. He was a Mason and my grandmother was Eastern Star. He always was wearing a ring or lapel pin and had little trinkets around the house. He never explained any of it to me, but left it out in front of me like a puzzle I could not get enough of. His brother is also a mason and becoming more active as I can drive him to lodge. My wife’s maternal grandfather also was a mason. That part of her family was very active in Masonry and Eastern Star. My wife got real excited when I finally decided to petition and join. As a work my way through the degrees, and law school, I am also trying to gather up the trinkets and evidences that marked their involvement in the fraternity. 
  Oh, and I have a cousin in Gonzales, who is a mason.


----------



## Blake Bowden

Marc_Chastain said:
			
		

> My interest in Masonry is because of my paternal grandfather. He was a Mason and my grandmother was Eastern Star. He always was wearing a ring or lapel pin and had little trinkets around the house. He never explained any of it to me, but left it out in front of me like a puzzle I could not get enough of. His brother is also a mason and becoming more active as I can drive him to lodge. My wife&rsquo;s maternal grandfather also was a mason. That part of her family was very active in Masonry and Eastern Star. My wife got real excited when I finally decided to petition and join. As a work my way through the degrees, and law school, I am also trying to gather up the trinkets and evidences that marked their involvement in the fraternity.
> Oh, and I have a cousin in Gonzales, who is a mason.



Awesome story! Btw welcome to the site Cuz!!  You petitioned??? That's awesome!!!!!!


----------



## dpteskeys

My Masonic family goes back 8 generations all the way to the Revolution. I do have copies of there Masonic history from the Grand Lodge of Georgia


----------



## S.Courtemanche

As far as I know, I am the first.


----------



## Jacob Johnson

My paternal Grandfater, my father, and my great uncle came before me, but there could easily have been more that I just don't know of.


----------



## flttrainer

As far as I know I'm the first. My father in law was a mason but I never met him before his death.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## Tony Siciliano

barryguitar said:


> Skip one generation of lost info and we get to Erbys grandfather, Col. George Boyd of the Virginia militia through whom I am associated with the Sons of the American Revolution. He served as General Washingtons quartermaster at Valley Forge.


 

Wow - what a coincidence. I recently discovered that my 5x great-grand father was a Captain in the Maryland militia at Valley Forge. 

As far as I can tell, I'm the first Mason on either side of my families. However, I only dicovered my mother's line last week, so I don't know...


----------



## 8thGenerationTexan

I like this poll and if any of you brothers get bored out there check out my blog... and share your story


----------



## Michael Hatley

As far as I know I'm the first in my family on either side.  My knowledge of my lines is pretty minimal though beyond around 3 generations back.  It would be awesome to discover one day that an ancestor had come before.


----------



## Txmason

My grandfather and uncle on my moms side were masons. (my mons dad and his brother) were raised Dec 2,1941. I am the first mason in my family. Hopefully there will be many more some day!


----------



## Ashton Lawson

The only person in my family that I am aware of being a Mason is my Grandfather on my dad's side, who adopted my father as a child. I asked him about it a couple years before I joined, and he said that yeah, he'd been a Mason once but they wanted him there so much it interfered with church, so he quit going. That's all he ever said about it, and we've never discussed it since.

I have since discovered my wife's Grandfather was a Mason, but he went suspended for non-payment of dues a few years before he died. Her family are all anti-Mason's so I know none of his history. I have some 2nd & 3rd cousins who are also Masons or OES, but I haven't seen them since I was a young child. 

I may as well be the first and only...


----------



## Mac

I never really got to know my grandpa too well, but I did find out that he was a Mason, and so was my uncle.  For all intents and purposes, I am the first in my family.  Reading the stories of men "raising" their sons at the completion of the 3 degrees makes me hope that the Fraternity is seen in a good light by my own son.  So far, so good.

Kinda neat to have a 4 year old say "I wanna go to your meetings when I get bigger."


----------



## Robert G

I am the first mason in my family in America. I don't know about my family in Italy though. After I became a mason in Colorado one of my younger brothers did also in New Jersey.


----------



## AnthonyBolding

I am


----------



## Geeksgalore

They all came out of the woodwork after I became one, go figure ;-)


----------



## Isagani96

Yes, I'm the first Freemason in our Family. My younger brother hopefully will become a Master Mason this Year.


----------



## dizlwizl

I am also


----------



## LC Barbarino

I am the first Mason my grandfather was a Knight of Columbus. I have been personally touched by a brother and his help with the Shriners hospitals. He guided me through the degrees and is a great mentor, eventhough we are only a few years apart.


----------



## jwhoff

dizlwizl said:


> I am also


 
Every tradition has a beginning.  Stay with it.  Your heritage will be thankful.


----------



## MikeMay

jwhoff said:


> Every tradition has a beginning.  Stay with it.  Your heritage will be thankful.


 

so true brother, so true!


----------



## jw21

First


----------



## Ceasare

First, in my immediate family. However, I plan on being an example of positive fraternalism so that my son may seek the craft's bond as well. (he's two! LOL)


----------



## Jacob Johnson

couple more years and he can be Squire!


----------



## Scott J

I'm third generation as far as I know. My father(d), not sure how far he went in Masonry past Master Mason, and my Grandfather (Maternal). He was 32nd Scotish Rite. My mothers second husband(d) was also a Mason, Scotish Rite, York Rite and Shriner(Alhambra).


----------



## choppersteve03

Iam the first in my imedate family, i have a daughter that wants to be a mason.


----------



## Rescue51

I had a grandpa that I didn't really know who was a Mason. I didn't find that out untill I had become an EA. My Grandma was an Eastern Star also.

Sent from my iPhone using Freemasonry


----------



## Billy Jones

My Great Grandfather was a Kentucky Mason, Grandfather a Mississippi Mason, his son my Uncle a Texas Mason, and I am a Mississippi Mason.


----------



## Ed Nelson

As far as I know, I am the 1st Masonic member of my family.

I am only able to trace my family history back a few generations. Both my father's side from Texas and my mother's side from Oklahoma were very, very poor and no family records are available. 

Sadly, while I'm the 1st Mason of my family, I will also be the only one. My wife and I could have no children, so there is no legacy to pass on.


----------



## Mac

I was excited about becoming a Mason, but my mother was not.  Her side of the family in Scotland apparently opposes Freemasonry.  The ironic part of this story is that a brother in Scotland is hand-crafting a gavel for my installation as Master of my Lodge!  

My son already says he wants to be a Mason.  My daughter wants to be a Shriner.


----------



## chancerobinson

My Grandfather is a Mason, and in October 2010 I had the honor and privilege of conferring the 3rd Degree in Masonry upon my father.


----------



## chadwalker67

Two of my Great Great Grandfathers were Masons and two of my Great Uncles.  My Grandfather and Great Grandfathers were both members of the Odd Fellows as I am also and I'm proud to carry on that tradition.


----------



## THemenway

My Father was a Master Mason, then became involved with the Scottish Rite in Houston. 
I hope to follow in his footsteps very soon. He was a great man!


----------



## LCWebb

My father, a great uncle on father's side, cousin on my mother's side before me. I just found out that my great great grandfather was a MM at Gary lodge. I would like to find out more about who may have been in my family both sides but don't really know where to start. I also have two younger brothers and several younger cousins that don't know much about it but could one day be interested I hope.


----------



## dnewman3

13TH Master Mason in my family......long line of great men.....i have my work cut out.


----------



## jhodgdon

Just found out my grandpa was a Mason, among other frats like Moose, American Legion etc. Unfortunately I found out after he passed. Pity. I would have loved to go to lodge with him.


----------



## MikeMay

jhodgdon said:


> Just found out my grandpa was a Mason, among other frats like Moose, American Legion etc. Unfortunately I found out after he passed. Pity. I would have loved to go to lodge with him.



I wish I could have sat in lodge with my grandfather too....he was great to be around even before I ever knew he was a mason (Shriner and Scottish Rite)


----------



## filmgeekben

Just beginning my journey into masonry but i will be the first of my family, if I prove to be worthy of the title.


----------



## AnthonyBolding

Update! I read in my Dad's obituary when he was in the military he was a member of a Prince Hall Lodge. I was amazed behond anything to hear that!

http://m.legacy.com/obituaries/newsandmessenger/obituary.aspx?n=chester-a-bolding&pid=99213083


----------



## AnthonyBolding

filmgeekben said:
			
		

> Just beginning my journey into masonry but i will be the first of my family, if I prove to be worthy of the title.



YOU WILL brother


----------



## CHarris

I am, or at least I think I am. Not real sure.


----------



## tbone1321

I was adopted by my dad and I am the first mason on that side of the family but my moms grandad was a mason and I don't know anything on his side


----------



## shakes6781

Just me and my cousin in my family


----------



## K.S.

As far as I know, from a little research, I am the only one anywhere near my family, who is a mason. My son is interested in DeMolay though. Every story has a beginning, ours is with me.


----------



## Casey

My father was a mason.  I need to do some genealogy to find out if any others were


----------



## Brent Heilman

Casey said:


> My father was a mason.  I need to do some genealogy to find out if any others were



That's what I am working on right now. Being adopted makes it a bit more difficult. I know there are stories of a relative in the past being associated with Masonry. On my mother's side of the family we are descended from the Stewart Clan of Scotland. So far with the help of another relative we have taken our family back to Robert the Bruce and according to some tales he was involved with Masonry and the Knights Templar. So far that is the only Masonic connection I have made and it is tenuous at best.


----------



## tbone1321

Where do you go to research


----------



## Brent Heilman

I do a lot through Ancestry and Rootsweb. I have also done some through the Clan Stewart Society and a couple of other Scottish websites.  Ancestry does charge but every few weeks they open it up for free to past subscribers.


----------



## tbone1321

Cool thanks


----------



## Brent Heilman

No problem. If you need any help just let me know. I am no expert by any means but I can tell you what did and didn't work for me.


----------



## tbone1321

Ok I will


----------



## Mike Cameron

I am the first Freemason on either side of my family as far as i have been able to find out.


----------



## gld2333

I am the first Mason on either side of my family.


----------



## TSK

First member in my family. They all dont want to talk about it, there is always an uncomftable silence when the topic comes about the craft, like I joined some kind of sect or I am sick or something. But I tell you all what, I am proud that I joined the craft, it is one of the best things I did in my life so far. although I love my family I have to say that they dont have a clou, about whats important in life.


----------



## Steve Cumbie

Not the first and pray  not the last


----------



## KSigMason

I am the first one of my family name to join the Masons as far as I can tell and I've searched back quite a ways.


----------



## BryanMaloney

I have no Mason relatives as far as I know, going very far back. That's often what happens when you're descended from Irish and German (and Filipino) Catholics. They did K of C. My wife's grandfather was a mason, as was her second ex-husband's father.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

I am the first mason in my family. I must say it is a great honor. I am  looking forward to my sons one day becoming masons and their sons and so on and so fourth. And for them to be apart of something so great and uniting I am looking forward to.


----------



## dreamer

That can be difficult to answer as in the past the men did not mention this to folks. many might never know. I know I don't but answered first to join.


----------



## David Hill

I will be the first in my family after I've been raised. I'm taking my EA next month. I have been catching myself daydreaming about how awesome it would be if my father joined the Craft too!


----------



## XApollo

Hello everyone, new to the site and I look forward to being on here frequently. I am the first Mason in my family, it's an honor and one I am very proud of. Hopefully I will not be the last as I look forward to one day seeing my sons follow in their Dads footsteps.


----------



## jwhoff

Wait until you're a grandfather and witness the third-generation MM degree.  I saw a brother go through that experience in Humble Lodge a few weeks ago.  Believe me, it was one of the highlights of this man's life.


----------



## BrotherCoffeen

I'm the first Mason. I would love it of my father an brothers were to but it is up to them.


----------



## Colby K

I thought I was Until I put a picture of me in my MM apron on my facebook.  My Grandma replied and said her Great Grandpa (my great, great, great Grandpa) was also a mason.  I was excited and bummed at the same time.  I like thinking I was the first but I'm also proud to be able to carry on the tradition.


----------



## Timothy Fleischer

My great grandfather and my great, great grandfather were both Masons in Georgia. I posted earlier about receiving my great grandfather's Masonic ring recently... look in this forum for that post and info about them.


----------



## Cigarzan

My grandpa and great-grandpa were both Masons.  Dad didn't give a rip about it though.  Dif'rent strokes fer dif'rent folks.


----------



## bubba806

As far as I know I am the first, I have researched my family tree but have found nothing relating to masonry on either side of my family


----------



## Michael Hatley

I'm the first as far as I know.  Pretty unlikely any came before, my Great-great-grandparents on one side were Scots-Irish peasants who got a land grant and then stayed well and truly in the hill country away from the towns and cities.  My Great-grandparents on the other side came over on the boat from Sicily, and they had a history of fraternities of a rather different sort....

I'd love to find out that there were others before me, but if there were it skipped many generations and will require some serious research.


----------



## rpbrown

I found out after I was raised that my grandfather had been a Mason for most of his adult life. He passed away when I was 9 years old. When my mother found out that I had become a Mason, she had me come to her house and presented me with my grand fathers ring. It is now at least 60 years old and probably older than that as I have no idea when he got it. It is beautiful though.


----------



## crono782

As far as I know and have researched, I will be the first.


----------



## WestTXFreemason

Proud to say I am the first Freemason in my bloodline. I hope my son grows up to become a brother, but it's his choice and he will have to prove that he really wants it. SMIB!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## tbcrisler

I am in my current family that I know of.
I found out that my Uncle on my Mom's side of the Family has been a Mason on good standing for 40 some odd years, they had to call his lodge and confirm it at the time I was raised, there are none on My Fathers side that I have found. After I had become a MM I found out there was s plethora on my wife's side of the family. Her Dad was in Demolay when he was younger, her mom I believe was s Rainbow girl, her grandfather on her Faf's side was a Mason... It goes on......


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur

We skipped a generation in my family.  When I told Dad I'd petitioned to join the Masons he started rattling off the names of Masons in my grand-parents' generation.  He said he never joined because he didn't need it in his line of work.  Sigh - It doesn't work that way, Dad.  That's not what we're about.


----------



## Bill Hosler

First!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum

dfreybur said:


> we skipped a generation in my family.  When i told dad i'd petitioned to join the masons he started rattling off the names of masons in my grand-parents' generation.  He said he never joined because he didn't need it in his line of work.  Sigh - it doesn't work that way, dad.  That's not what we're about.



lol


----------



## Bro. Kilpatrick

My father, and grandfather are masons.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

I will not be the first once I am found worthy. My grandmother on my fathers side was mary franklin, great great great(maybe a couple more greats?) neice of ben franklin, who as we all know was a mason. 2 of my great grandfathers, both my grandfathers and 3 of my uncles from both sides. Seems I am finding out more of my family were masons as I look into it more. I remember seeing the symbols on rings and stuff but since my father wasn't one I never questioned it.
 I also found out tonight that my wifes grandfather has been a mason for 67 years and 2 of her uncles have been for 35 years.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## TemplarMason75

I am the first Mason in my family. I too would love for my children to join this honorable craft. I am a proud mason. And it is one of the best things I have ever chosen to to in my life. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## George Koshy

I am the first in my family too. Though my dad remembers his grandfather wearing a Masonic ring. No way to find out because he spent most of his life in foreign lands. Ceylon, Malaysia and Singapore. So I'm assuming I'm the first.


George Koshy
Lodge Elysium No. 69
Grand Lodge of India


----------



## CStevenson

I am not the first, but didn't know it.  I became interested in Freemasonry for a number of reasons all happening at the same time.  That's a whole other story but when I called my father to get his thoughts on it he told me that most of the men in his family had been masons and most of the men in my mother's family were also Masons.  So in a nutshell, when I became interested in Masonry, I thought I was alone, but before I joined I found it flourished within my family history.

Side note: My father joined right before I did after we spoke.  He had always wanted to be a Mason but believed he had to be invited.


----------



## JKC84

Yes I am the first Mason in my family.  Feels good to know I've created a new path for my future children.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Roy Vance

AMcClure said:


> My Brother is a Mason (Blackhawk lodge in Colorado) and my wife's father (EA, not active) and grandfather (32nd) were both Masons.



Brother McClure, 

You and I share a special Masonic date. I was Initiated on the same day that you were Raised. I also have sibling who is a Master Mason. As a matter of fact, he is who I got my petition from. Strange how the world works for us. S&F


----------



## AnthonyPomilia357

First in my family! Was just raised last Saturday while I was still 19 years old! 

MM from Metamora/Hadley Lodge No. 210 of the GL of MI


----------



## dfreybur

CStevenson said:


> He had always wanted to be a Mason but believed he had to be invited.



I was told there were no invitations and to join you had to go ask in person.  Within a year there I was asking for a petition.

To men who are already Masons "2B1SK1" says something they already know.  To men who are not already Masons "2B1SK1" is one acronym among many used by Masons.  I never noticed it among all the other alphabet soup I now know and use.

I regularly ask men - "Are you aware that there are no invitations to become a Mason?  The only way to join is to ask for a application form."  At which point my wife invites them.  She's not a Mason so she isn't restricted from inviting ...


----------



## steve comeaux

I think im the first n my family


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## jaanthony

I am the first regular one, some of my family were but during the 20's through the 60's there were not many Hispanic regulars

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ARizo1011

I thought I was the first in the family... But then discovered my great grandfather was a Freemason in Cuba!! History repeats it self  


Freemasonry


----------



## Craig A Smith

I also learned that my Great Grandfather was a Mason.  I believe that is the only other family member besides myself.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ashlar76

The first in my family indeed and already feel like I've laid a great new path for my children. My 3 boys were initiated into KOP in April and they are enjoying their young journey already. A proud Dad moment for me seeing my sons initiated into KOP. I can only pray to be around when they reach manhood and are Raised to the Sub Lime.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

Ashlar76 said:


> A proud Dad moment for me seeing my sons initiated into KOP.
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



What is KOP?

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## crono782

dew_time said:


> What is KOP?



Knights of Pythagoras


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time

crono782 said:


> Knights of Pythagoras
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Thank you.. there's lots of things to learn

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98

I'm like the 10th or 11th

PM Pride of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## kaveman

My grandfather on my moms side was a 32 degree my moms brother is currently a 32 degree so I am the third and hopefully not the last


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## rollin07

Trying to be.  


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Ulvi_Rovshanov

Yes 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## momason

No

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## ShawnLaneSWFL

Hello brethren from SWFL
 As far as I know I am the first. It's something I've wanted to do since I first read the word "Freemason" in a history book. Tomorrow I start my journey with the Scottish Rite, Looking forward to it. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## ShawnLaneSWFL

Hello brethren from SWFL
 As far as I know I am the first. It's something I've wanted to do since I first read the word "Freemason" in a history book. Tomorrow I start my journey with the Scottish Rite, Looking forward to it. 


Shawn Cape Coral #367


----------



## PHA KD#50

I am the second. My grandfather was a mason, he passed away before I ever got to talk to him about it. I only wish he was still here to see that I too made that journey, /G\


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## j_gimpy

Nope. Fourth generation. 



Master Mason
Phoenix Lodge #154
Sumner, Washington


----------



## Ryan Fain

My great grandfather was one, I am not. I hope to become one and have already spoken to many local masons and have had dinner at my local lodge, and I'm turning in my admission forum and initiation fee this next Thursday at the weekly dinner. I pray that I am able to follow in my great grandfather's footsteps and start the personal journey of becoming a better man.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## willian

My first time been in this amazing organization


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins

I am the first in my family that I know of. But on my wifes side her uncle was a 50 something year mason. I really miss him he was a good man.


----------



## BroBook

I am not,but had never heard of it until my Masonic instructor/childhood friend came from Germany he went through Herman E. Ducan out Oklahoma if my memory serves me right. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bill Rose

I am in my immediate family... I'm currently checking back in the tree


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## leonsilva

I am the first in my family, i became a mason in Brazil where i live and work



Leon Bjerregaard 
RenascenÃ§a no.3
Belem do para 
Brazil


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown

I am the first in my family and now that I am a Master Mason my little brother wants to follow my lead. 


Bro. Brown
St. Paul Lodge #8


----------



## SeattleMason0613

My immediate family yes, I believe the last mason was my great great grandfather 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## David Hill

I'm the first in my family. The husband of a cousin of mine became a Mason a few years before me, but no one in my direct lineage has been a Mason to my knowledge.


----------



## PLAH3

PHA KD#50

I have the exact same story as you. My paternal grandfather was one. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC

I had a great, great uncle that was a Mason (discovered it by reading a copy of his obituary). Seems no one in the family realized it. He wasn't blood, so I'm still calling myself the first.


----------



## NTXHaiku

After being initiated I talked with my father about Freemasons, I learned that my grandfather was a Mason.


----------



## MasonicBearsFan

I am the 1st in my immediate family.
After I became a MM I found out a lot of cousins on my Fathers side were Masons


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## estrfs

I'm first in my Family...hopefully my son will follow in time..

Sent from my EVO using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## BrianMcMLG

I am the first Mason in my family, and my raising to the Sublime Degree of Master Mason is just 6 hours away!

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3

Congrats mine is the 19th granted I pass. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## usmcvet

I think so.


----------



## JonBoy

No I'm not, I have many others before me 


My Freemasonry


----------



## Chaz

I'm the first in several generations! I'm related to Edward Burleson,on my moms side, he was a prominent Texas Mason during the days of the Republic. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

I am the first mason in my family. I hope my boys, when old enough want to join also.


My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother Altizer

My grandfather was actually a Scottish Rite mason in the 50s and 60s, but when he decided to become a Baptist preacher, he demitted and never looked back. And he has always discouraged my being a m.m. but will never tell me why. Any thoughts as to why? It's always bugged me.


My Freemasonry


----------



## jmiluso

I look at it like this, everybody has there reasons for joining and has there reasons for leaving. 


My Freemasonry


----------



## stevens43

I thought I was the first until  on vacation my mom ask me I know you are not a mason. Yes I am mom why something worry with that ? She said no but you know your grand daddy and uncle are mason so I'm second generation PHA mason I was so pride to know that.


My Freemasonry


----------



## usmcvet

stevens43 said:


> I thought I was the first until  on vacation my mom ask me I know you are not a mason. Yes I am mom why something worry with that ? She said no but you know your grand daddy and uncle are mason so I'm second generation PHA mason I was so pride to know that.
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry



Very cool.


----------



## cbdub405

Im the first Mason in my family...hopefully one day more family members will follow...

CBDub405


----------



## vangoedenaam

Define family... In my direct ancestry, i never found another mason (yet). But im quite sure that some of the thousands of masons in my country are some how distant relatives. And theyre all brothers too...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dmbarr964

One of the things I realized that after being raised. Brothers came out of the woodwork. I thought I was the first but afterwards I found out my uncles and grandfather were masons. 


Hoc Signo Vincam


----------



## widows son

I am the first. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## goomba

I am not the first.  It goes back for as long as my grandfather can remember.


----------



## Bro. Kenneth Brown

I am the first in my family. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dano2880

I will be the first since my great grandfather and in april im bringing it back

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## japool

Both of my grandfathers were, and my dad is.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Lowcarbjc

I think I'm first too. Wish my dad knew about it 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jvarnell

I thought I was untill I went to Hillburo, Tx to look for my great uncle Tom P. Varnells grave.  A book was writen about him "Tom P. Fiddles" A trure Texas tail.  In this book he had a problem with a man by the name of Land who was a Mason and that was why I thought I was the first. (problems)  When I was looking in the grave yard I found out I had a lot of relitives who had been Masons before and after Tom P.  Many tumbstones with the square and cumpasses on them.


----------



## buddygcpa

I can go back as far as my 4 times great grandfather, John Tompkins Monroe (1822-1871), of New Orleans.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bezobrazan

First & only. 


You're a ghost traveling in a meat-coated skeleton made of stardust, so what are you so afraid of?


----------



## vangoedenaam

"Meat coated skeleton made of stardust"... Thanks for making me smile


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SkiKing76

I am the first that I know of.  One area of mystery was a mention by my father that his grandfather had a Knights of columbus sword...somewhere.  But the funny thing is that side of the family is not catholic, so it's either a commandry sword or another fraternal group sword.  Not sure.


----------



## bezobrazan

Forget where I found the quote. But it struck a chord with me.


----------



## tldubb

3rd generation

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Sammcd

I thought I was. At a family get together recently my uncle saw my ring And ask me what lodge I was in. I told him and he said that was his lodge as well but he hadn't been in about 15 years. I ask why he never told me and he said because I never ask. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Ricky.G

My great grandfather was a mason. Other than that, I am the only mason ever known in my family. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## coomby

I thought I was, until curiosity got the better of me about my great grandfather and I contacted GL to find he was for 19 years.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256

Yeah, I'm the first but hopefully not the last.


----------



## cemab4y

I am not the first in my family. Both of my Grandfathers were Masons. Paternal Grandfather Edward H. Martin, was born in Corinth KY in 1900, raised in Corinth lodge in 1921. My Maternal grandfather Louis L. Holzapfel, born in Nashville TN in 1905, raised in a lodge in Chicago ILL. My dad Edward C. Martin was born in 1930, but was not made a mason until 1982, at Bowling Green lodge #73, Bowling Green KY. Dad raised me to the sublime degree of a MM on Sept 28, 1982. None of masonic forebears wanted a Masonic funeral.


----------



## samuelrobyn

Hopefully I will be the first


----------



## Morris

First


----------



## dmurawsky

I'm the first that I am sure of. There's a rumor that my Great Grandfather on my Maternal Grandmother's side was a MM and 33° SR in upstate New York, but I've found no proof of this.
Like others have said, I hope I am not the last.


----------



## Levelhead

From what "I know" I am. But I'm sure that there some because some of my older uncles seem like they were just too good of people. 

I don't speak to any of my family so I can't even ask!


----------



## tbcrisler

The first here...... I found out when I was petitioning that I have an uncle who is a Mason and has been a Mason for over 40 years. No on had ever mentioned that to me growing up.
But after I was going through the process, I learned that there were several on my wife's side.


----------



## drw72

Not the first because it skipped a generation. My father was DeMolay but never joined FM. His father was a Mason/Shriner and I traced Freemasonry (genealogical records, obits, and grave stones) in my family back to somewhere between 1771-1845.


----------



## Mel Knight

To my knowledge YES


----------



## k. Dwomoh

Yes

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## SeeKer.mm

On my side yes,  however my Brother in law (wife's brother) introduced me to the Craft. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Tpower31

I am the first of my family


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bro. Landry

Can't vote, b/c I'm not sure if I'm the first or not


----------



## Purkaple

My maternal grandma's older brother, my great-uncle Larry Alan Thomas, of Omaha, was a Master Mason, Shriner, and in Scottish Rite.  He died in 2007, and I didn't even know he was any of that stuff, let alone know of his existence at all, until after Grandma passed away a few years later.  Nobody had ever really mentioned him until I got into genealogy, and I started asking about any family I didn't know about.  Then I found out in his obituary, when I found it years later online, that it mentioned he was a Mason.  Also, throughout time, people with my last name, and variations, have been brothers in the craft, but they are pretty distant relations.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A

@Purkaple its been awhile since uve been on here.  How is your progression in the craft going?

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Purkaple said:


> My maternal grandma's older brother, my great-uncle Larry Alan Thomas, of Omaha, was a Master Mason, Shriner, and in Scottish Rite.  He died in 2007, and I didn't even know he was any of that stuff, let alone know of his existence at all, until after Grandma passed away a few years later.  Nobody had ever really mentioned him until I got into genealogy, and I started asking about any family I didn't know about.  Then I found out in his obituary, when I found it years later online, that it mentioned he was a Mason.  Also, throughout time, people with my last name, and variations, have been brothers in the craft, but they are pretty distant relations.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



Is there a lesson there to leave evidence we were masons for future generations ?


----------



## appzdude

My maternal grandfather was an MM, 32 degree, and I think a Sir Knight. My paternal great (x2&x3) grandfather were MM.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## drw72

In addition to my original reply I just found out today via our family reunion in Indiana that my great-great Uncle was a Shriner and his brother was also a Mason. My Grandmother and her two sisters were in Eastern Star. And last but not least, my cousin is a Past Honored Queen of Bethel #106 of Barrington, IL.


----------



## nahjeeb357

Yes I am the first to my knowledge and asking my family has there been anyone else


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## McCrea

Here in Quebec, people comes mostly from a Catholic background, and Freemasonry is frowned upon.  People were a lot more into the Knights of Columbus.  As far as I know, I'm the first Mason in my family but I'd like it to become a tradition.  My girlfriend is pregnant with our first child and she is due in January.  We don't want to know the sex, so if it's a boy, he's gonna be a Lewis and I would love he would would join the fraternity when he is of age.  We'll see!


----------



## Travelingman45

McCrea said:


> Here in Quebec, people comes mostly from a Catholic background, and Freemasonry is frowned upon.  People were a lot more into the Knights of Columbus.  As far as I know, I'm the first Mason in my family but I'd like it to become a tradition.  My girlfriend is pregnant with our first child and she is due in January.  We don't want to know the sex, so if it's a boy, he's gonna be a Lewis and I would love he would would join the fraternity when he is of age.  We'll see!


Congratulations brother. May tje child be a healthy and happy baby.

Sent from my SM-N900T using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Purkaple

Ripcord22A said:


> @Purkaple its been awhile since uve been on here.  How is your progression in the craft going?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app



I'm sorry it's been so long!  I'm about to go in as Master Councilor of my DeMolay chapter in Kansas City, next month, but I'll age out of that when I turn 21 on September 25th, shortly after my term as MC ends.  I was initiated as a EA on July 23rd at my home lodge and became a Master Mason on July 30th 2016 at a "chance to advance" class at a nearby lodge where I received 2nd and third degrees the same day.  All 3 in eight days!  I was then made Marshal of the Blue Lodge (Rising Sun 13) back in September.  I'm also about to go thru the York Rite degrees and join the Knights Commandery in Liberty MO.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Wow.  8 days? And already joining the YR?  Just a suggestion that you might wanna slow downnand learn the lessons of the first 3 b4 you advance any further

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Purkaple

I'm a fast learner lol but don't worry, I've attended a number of other people's degrees since my own, let them sink in better, all that.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A

Not just the degrees brother but the lessons in them.  Just rememebr that you are a Blue Lodge Mason FIRST 

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Purkaple

I know.  I guess I'm mostly interested in going ahead in York Rite so soon because it's like a continuation of the Blue Lodge.  European Masons I've heard are only considered full Masons after they get the Mark Master degree from the YR.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke

McCrea said:


> Here in Quebec, people comes mostly from a Catholic background, and Freemasonry is frowned upon.  People were a lot more into the Knights of Columbus.  As far as I know, I'm the first Mason in my family but I'd like it to become a tradition.  My girlfriend is pregnant with our first child and she is due in January.  We don't want to know the sex, so if it's a boy, he's gonna be a Lewis and I would love he would would join the fraternity when he is of age.  We'll see!


Congratulations !


----------



## CLewey44

At least 4th generation.


----------



## Warrior1256

Ripcord22A said:


> Wow. 8 days? And already joining the YR? Just a suggestion that you might wanna slow downnand learn the lessons of the first 3 b4 you advance any further





Ripcord22A said:


> Not just the degrees brother but the lessons in them. Just rememebr that you are a Blue Lodge Mason FIRST


After joining I was advised to wait 6 months before joining an appendant body to let the lessons of the three degrees sink in a bit. I took the advise and am glad I did. This allowed me to better understand the meanings of the York Rite and Scottish Rite degrees.


----------



## Purkaple

Warrior1256 said:


> After joining I was advised to wait 6 months before joining an appendant body to let the lessons of the three degrees sink in a bit. I took the advise and am glad I did. This allowed me to better understand the meanings of the York Rite and Scottish Rite degrees.



It has actually been about that long; I was raised to MM in July, and will get the York Rite degrees in a month or two.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44

Purkaple said:


> It has actually been about that long; I was raised to MM in July, and will get the York Rite degrees in a month or two.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I think you're good to go, Brother.


----------



## Paul Warrington

I'm first in my family and new to it all


----------



## Warrior1256

Purkaple said:


> It has actually been about that long; I was raised to MM in July, and will get the York Rite degrees in a month or two.


Sounds like a winner! Best of luck to you. I think that you will enjoy it.


----------



## Andrewsmith8504

Yes, ive done geneology and back to 1791 i am the only mason on both sides of my family. I am proud of it but feel behind the curve trying to learn everything.

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## JanneProeliator

I havent really researched but as far as I know I am the first Mason of my family.


----------



## Bloke

Andrewsmith8504 said:


> Yes, ive done geneology and back to 1791 i am the only mason on both sides of my family. I am proud of it but feel behind the curve trying to learn everything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app



I would not be so sure. I know of brothers who were initiated but their family did not know...


----------



## Andrewsmith8504

Bloke said:


> I would not be so sure. I know of brothers who were initiated but their family did not know...


I will continue my research of course... though my smith side almost all the information has been lost to time due to a falling out with greatgrandfather and his father.

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Andrewsmith8504 said:


> I will continue my research of course... though my smith side almost all the information has been lost to time due to a falling out with greatgrandfather and his father.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app



Because he joined Freemasonry ?


----------



## Ajay Chandar

Although I'm not a Lewis, I am the third Mason in my family. One of my uncles, and his father-in-law, were Masons.

 Does this make me a third-generation Freemason? I wonder.

I did not know my uncle was a Mason until I told him I wanted to petition a lodge. It was then that he told me he had served as Worshipful Master of a lodge in New Delhi.

Were I to have a son someday, I'd like for him to join, but the call would be his.
Initiating him would make for my finest hour.


----------



## dpk Shah

Ajay Chandar said:


> Although I'm not a Lewis, I am the third Mason in my family. One of my uncles, and his father-in-law, were Masons.
> 
> Does this make me a third-generation Freemason? I wonder.
> 
> I did not know my uncle was a Mason until I told him I wanted to petition a lodge. It was then that he told me he had served as Worshipful Master of a lodge in New Delhi.
> 
> Were I to have a son someday, I'd like for him to join, but the call would be his.
> Initiating him would make for my finest hour.



Brother I attended a 1st degree where a father was initiating his son, the look on his face was priceless. So brother, it will truly be a moment to remember


----------



## Ajay Chandar

dpk Shah said:


> Brother I attended a 1st degree where a father was initiating his son, the look on his face was priceless. So brother, it will truly be a moment to remember



I agree! I've seen that at my own Lodge, Brother.


----------



## hanzosbm

cemab4y said:


> My Paternal Grampaw was born in 1900, and made a Mason in 1921 at Corinth lodge, Corinth KY.


I was raised at an outdoor degree conducted in Corinth.


----------



## CLewey44

hanzosbm said:


> I was raised at an outdoor degree conducted in Corinth.


Corinth?? I'm from Muscle Shoals/Tuscumbia/Florence in Alabama right next to the border there. I have family that live in Cherokee, AL.


----------



## Ripcord22A

I’m the first Mason ever in my family


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## LK600

I have no way of knowing so as far as I can tell, I am the first.


----------



## hanzosbm

CLewey44 said:


> Corinth?? I'm from Muscle Shoals/Tuscumbia/Florence in Alabama right next to the border there. I have family that live in Cherokee, AL.


Corinth, Kentucky. Near Florence, Kentucky. But I can't tell if we're talking about the same place. I don't know what the early settlers had against original names...


----------



## CLewey44

hanzosbm said:


> Corinth, Kentucky. Near Florence, Kentucky. But I can't tell if we're talking about the same place. I don't know what the early settlers had against original names...


Lol I thought you were from Corinth, MS. Mine is Florence, AL.


----------



## Warrior1256

hanzosbm said:


> Corinth, Kentucky. Near Florence, Kentucky.





CLewey44 said:


> Lol I thought you were from Corinth, MS. Mine is Florence, AL.


All three places clearly inferior to Louisville, lol.


----------



## CLewey44

Lol, clearly.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson

I'm the first as far as I know. My cousin was just initiated not too long ago. Maybe it will start a trend and become big in my family.

Sent from my SM-G935V using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## okielabrat

I have some uncles who were Masons, but my biological father and stepdad were not. So in a way, I would be the first in my immediate family.


----------



## okielabrat

And I may have a cousin or two who are Masonically involved, plus an aunt who was Past Worthy Matron in Beatrice, NE as well as involved in an OES chapter in the Omaha area.


----------

